# Pumpkins



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It's that time of year.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/10/usda-reports-the-six-largest-pumpkin-producing-states-2016-10-26/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=e90dc9d177-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-e90dc9d177-296641129


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Interesting article. Who knew there would be a demand for Knuckle Heads?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I really like raising pumpkins. Brother and I have had a small patch for most of my life. We still take care of them together, and have since started getting his kids involved. Atlantic giants are my personal favorite.

We always feed pumpkins to the cows. Last year I noticed something growing out in the dry lot cow yard. Apparently the pumpkins we fed the cows seeds "passed thru" dropped in the dirt and grew! All summer they were there, cows never bothered them. I picked the pumpkins and my wife sold them at school labeled "Pasture Pumpkins" and gave the people that bought them the story. People ate it up! $6/pumpkin and I didn't do a darn thing. I did save a few seeds from a few that weren't pretty enough to sell. Did the same thing again this year. Made almost $90 for maybe 20 minutes of work.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Our cows did the same thing. They grazed real careful around them all year. Come mid October they busted them up and ate them. Kinda interesting that they tended them all year.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok. I gotta try that next year. Worst case Ill be out 5 bucks for a few plants. I won't make the $270/hr, but would enjoy seeing them grow and then gobbled up.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Also (at least with sheep) pumkin/pumpkin seeds are a natural dewormer. Usually get a bunch given to us every year from local who does @100 acres of em. Gives away the ones that dont make the cut for his market. 
73, Mark


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Pumpkins make good deer bait also.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My oldest son asked about 3 weeks ago if he could grow pumpkins in one end of a food plot so that he did not take up any crop ground. He wants to give them to clients in the city.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

stack em up said:


> I really like raising pumpkins. Brother and I have had a small patch for most of my life. We still take care of them together, and have since started getting his kids involved. Atlantic giants are my personal favorite.
> 
> We always feed pumpkins to the cows. Last year I noticed something growing out in the dry lot cow yard. Apparently the pumpkins we fed the cows seeds "passed thru" dropped in the dirt and grew! All summer they were there, cows never bothered them. I picked the pumpkins and my wife sold them at school labeled "Pasture Pumpkins" and gave the people that bought them the story. People ate it up! $6/pumpkin and I didn't do a darn thing. I did save a few seeds from a few that weren't pretty enough to sell. Did the same thing again this year. Made almost $90 for maybe 20 minutes of work.


Atlantic like growing near the 45th parallel I have be told, world records use to usually come from close to anyhow.

Did any one complain that smelled different, after they were told how you planted them? :lol:



IHCman said:


> Pumpkins make good deer bait also.


Yep, as bait, my good friend says 'they are easier to shoot, when their head is inside a pumpkin'. :lol:

Have to admit though, the deer have to be accumulated to pumpkins, we took some Up North (northern Michigan, not the UP either). Put them out on his uncle's bait pile, right behind his house (Uncle hunted from easy chair in his living room, with sliding door open, usually, but that is another story beside itself). Anyhow following spring deer still had not ate a pumpkin or the seeds. Uncle was upset, had to move the pumpkins out of his site (wasn't suppose to have a large bait pile at the time). I told him, must be his deer where too use to living on 'Jack Pines', because down here where I live, deer are corn, soybean and alfalfa raised and they love pumpkins. I quit growing them, because the deer would start eating them about Sept 1 or shortly thereafter, if I didn't put a cage or fence around each one. Nothing like having a couple hundred pound pumpkin, suddenly have hole ate into it.

Larry


----------

